# RHIT/RHIA Certification



## fritzta

In looking for a job after being certified (CPC), I have noticed that most postings in my area (SE Michigan) list RHIA/RHIT as a job requirement, some with no mention of CPC or CCS.  Has anyone else ran into this issue?  Is an RHIT/RHIA certification more "valuable" to an employer than just the CPC certification?  I currently have a BA degree in a unrelated field, so I would hate to think that I would need to get another degree in order to be hired.


----------



## janetmoh

Yes RHIA and RHIT are more valuable as they show more proficiency in the HIM area.  RHIT requires an associate degree; RHIA requires a bachelors. Both show a minimum proficiency in coding.  I find that more hospitals look for the AHIMA credentials (RHIA, RHIT, CCS).


----------



## kevbshields

I would agree with Sam.  RHIT and RHIA may be viewed by some employer types to be more applicable to the work done in that setting.  However, (and let me say this clearly and with conviction) I have gone my whole career without being an RHIT or RHIA and have done just fine.

Now, let me talk out the other side of my mouth by saying I am also in school and will soon be eligible to sit for my RHIT.  Part of that is based on my having reached the pinnacle of where I can go without those credentials; the other part is that I'm tired of fighting over it.  It's disheartening to constantly have to reiterate and highlight your abilities and credentials time and again.  

Welcome to the certification politics of HIM!  With your seeming new to your career, some coding experience might be of more practical benefit to you--but that is just my thought on the matter.

Good luck you and I wish you the very best--RHIT or no RHIT!


----------



## ReedPew

It is almost exclusively hospitals that seek RHIT's or RHIA's.    Typically their coding knowledge is less than their administrative or HIM knowledge.    CPC is an outpatient credential, so if you see postions for inpatient coding, you may be looking in the wrong place.


----------



## KMorris23

Even though the RHIT/RHIA are more widely recognized in the hospitals, they hold no more water. It is just like anything else. The AHIMA organization has been around a lot longer than the AAPC. They are the granddaddy and forerunners of the HIM scene. However, Let me tell you why I chose AAPC over AHIMA. THE COST. When it boiled down to being in either organization, it came down to the cost. There are many ways to obtain C.E.U.s with AAPC for little or no cost. If you are a newly credentialed coder trying to get experience and a paycheck, that matters. In these days of hard to find jobs, you can not afford to pay a lot of out of pocket cost. After doing a lot of research, AHIMA makes you pay for each C.E.U. I don't feel that one credential is any better than the other.


----------



## Rachel_Nelson

*CEU's*

I agree with you Kevin but I have to say that if you happen to be a member of both organizations, you can use CEU's for both organizations.  I have my RHIA and my CPC-A and some of the free credits that I get from AAPC will also work for my RHIA credential.  However, unlike AAPC, I don't have to be a member of AHIMA (if I can't afford it or something) in order to keep my credentials.  I can just get my CEU's and submit them at the end of my cycle.  However, I am a member of AHIMA cause I love their resources and CoP. Neither is better than the other to me. I went to college and worked hard for my BS degree and my RHIA and so adding the CPC-A was a hand that was dealt to me and I will maintain it as long as I need it.


----------



## moinsf

*RHIA/RHIT Certification*

I have been in the HIM field for approximately 25 years primarily as a medical transcriptionist.  I returned to school (while working as a MT/editor) and ultimately completed my AS and passed the RHIT exam in 12/08.  I took a position as a part-time coder at a community health care clinic.  I was extremely lucky to have landed this position which has now turned into a full-time position as it is very difficult to get hired as a coder without experience.  Now that I have been coding for year I feel it is time to start taking more certification exams (CPMA, CPC, CCS).  I strongly urge those who are coming into the field to consider getting at the very least the RHIT certification.  Most places want you to have a few years of experience under your belt and the RHIT may get you in the door although more and more places want you to have a BS degree.  I also think it is very beneficial to be a member of AHIMA and AAPC.  I know it is expensive but I believe the benefits outweigh the costs.    

Maureen O'Connor, RHIT


----------



## deyoung

*Telecommute*

I am wondering other people's thoughts on if having a RHIT and/or RHIA certification, in addition to the CPC, would open up more opportunities in obtaining a telecommuting position?

And, is a RHIT sufficient or should a person just go straight for RHIA?

Thanks!


----------



## MnTwins29

*Both orgs have merit*

Having only AHIMA credentials (RHIT, CCS-P), there are merits to both organizations.  The only downside I see is the fighting between the two when I see that both have a lot to offer.  That is why I joined AAPC before getting a certification with them (torn between CPC or the E/M speciality).  There is a lot of good information from one that the other doesn't publish.  

As for which credentials, RHIT/RHIA is for HIM administration and duties.  While coding is included, if one wants to stay exclusively in coding, then either organization is fine.  Yes, AHIMA is geared more toward hospitals and AAPC more toward professional service, but what's wrong with that?  

In a nutshell, only you can decide which organziations or credentials are right for you.  AHIMA worked for me and still does, but with the new change in my career, AAPC is a good source of information for me as well.  

Lance


----------



## jyvincent

Hello,maureen i am a cpc/and belong to aapc/i do have associate degree. I need to upgrade my education and find new job asap. I would like to know how to get the rhit cert.and get involved with the ahima. What is your advice go on line for the exam and then apply for ahima. I am confused re: How to get started for the rhit cert.


----------



## deyoung

jyvincent said:


> Hello,maureen i am a cpc/and belong to aapc/i do have associate degree. I need to upgrade my education and find new job asap. I would like to know how to get the rhit cert.and get involved with the ahima. What is your advice go on line for the exam and then apply for ahima. I am confused re: How to get started for the rhit cert.



Hi jyvincent,

AHIMA requires that you complete an approved RHIT program before they allow you to take the test (at least this is how it was the last time I checked). If you go to the AHIMA website you can find out which colleges in your area or online offer an approved program. Good luck!


----------



## tmichalski

*RHIT/RHIA vs. CPC*

I live in Northeast Michigan and I am running into the same problem.  I am also a CPC and was wondering if I need to take the classes for RHIT/RHIA too.  I am looking to do remote coding and am seeing more and more RHIT/RHIA and less of CPC.


----------

